# State of the Union Address



## Penn Digger (Jan 27, 2010)

I was watching BO's sad State of the Union Address, got bored and found ABN more interesting for some reason???  I did like how he compared the bank bail-outs to a root canal though and pledged to end the "War".  What did anyone else think of his speech?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 27, 2010)

I judge people by what they do not by what they say.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 27, 2010)

If he actually means half of what he said then I am with him; however, I was rather disappointed that after a full year of office he still plays the "I didn't cause this problem, Bush did" card. At some point he has to realize that people know where the problem started and every time he pulls that crap out it looks like just what it is, passing the buck. We know where the problems came from, now what the heck are you going to do about them? Just standing there saying "I didn't do it." like some little kid isn't presidential, and I just want him to fix the problem not continually reminding us that he didn't create it.

  I like the fact that he says he is going to put emphasis on jobs, but I wonder if I can believe him. He spent last year on the Health care bill, and instead of even suggesting a compromise on the bill still says basically "accept our bill the way it is or give me your own". Can't we find a middle ground on this bill, we need something, but this "we have a majority and can do what we want" attitude exuded by the Dems over the last year is just annoying. Yes the Republicans "we must stop it at all cost" is equally idiotic as well.

  Nearly everything the man said sounds good, but he has proven that everything he says isn't always what appears when the rubber hits the road. Still waiting on that transparency of those Democrat meetings on the health care bill, that Obama promised would be on CSPAN. I still hope he means it, or we will end up throwing one group of morons out for the same group of morons we had for the past eight years, and the cycle will continue again and again. I really hoped that Obama would be different, but we are still stuck with politics as usual. Snore. And don't even get me started on that "saved" jobs bullcrap he was trumpeting so loudly, how do you honestly measure "saved" jobs? No I won't get started on that, but I hope the man is able to accomplish what I agree with him on, the others...maybe we can compromise on something.

  If you are sincere about what you proposed tonight President Obama then good luck too ya, but if you are going to keep brow beating the opposition into the twisted idea of bipartisanship that has prevailed over the past year, then what can we really do? You people on both sides don't listen to us anymore anyway.

  "All those folks in Washington, they just look out for number 1. And number 1 ain't you. You ain't even number 2." Frank Zappa *The Meek Shall Inherit Nothing*


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 27, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> If he actually means half of what he said then I am with him; however, I was rather disappointed that after a full year of office he still plays the "I didn't cause this problem, Bush did" card. At some point he has to realize that people know where the problem started and every time he pulls that crap out it looks like just what it is, passing the buck. We know where the problems came from, now what the heck are you going to do about them? Just standing there saying "I didn't do it." like some little kid isn't presidential, and I just want him to fix the problem not continually reminding us that he didn't create it.
> 
> ...


 



 Very well said Joe!!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 27, 2010)

Ohhh.. it was tonight?? OOPS.. I was clipping my nails...


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 27, 2010)

That "jobs saved" stuff is primarily BS.  Here in PA the Fed Gov gave money to the state to rebuild roads and bridges.  Bragged about how much money they gave PA.  They didn't reveal that the monies were used primarily for Fed subsidized roads and bridges, no lacal or county roads or bridges.  Many of these Fed subsidized roads and bridge projects were already scheduled well before the "Recovery Act."  Voila, the money appeared and they even put up big fancy, expensive signs at these already scheduled projects to tell us that the previously scheduled projects were paid for with the new magical "American Recovery" funds.  What a bunch of BS.  The jobs were already there as the projects were already scheduled, the questions was just where would the money come from to pay for them.  Give the money to the state to take care of Federal obligations in the state and then brag about how much money was given for PA roads!  Nonsense!


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 27, 2010)

I saw that about the signs on CNN yesterday and I agree they are a waste of money!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 28, 2010)

Fox News...SHOCKER...just released that a poll of American viewers revealed theat 87% of Ameicans felt BO's speech was "terrible."  Wonder what CNN's poll would be?


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 28, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Fox News...SHOCKER...just released that a poll of American viewers revealed theat 87% of Ameicans felt BO's speech was "terrible."  Wonder what CNN's poll would be?


 
 Wow I'm stunned that Fox News watchers would not like the President's speech. LOL! Just waiting on the Huffington Post poll where 98% felt he was "just freaking awesome cakes dude!" Political propaganda can be fun. LOL!


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2010)

I myself am sick of politicians that are on different sides , and people that think in those terms . And what Morb said about them taking care of them selves is even more sickening . The benefits they have slipped into bills for them selves is enough to make anyone wanna bend over and puke to have knowledge of it . They all need to be voted out of office next election and start over with some fresh meat to see if they can do better .What we need more than anything else as for running our government today is true Americans that will run America  in the interest of and for the American people , not for themselves and their rich buddie's well being .


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 28, 2010)

To top it all off BO even insulted the Supreme Court, Senate and House of Reps!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 28, 2010)

> insulted the Supreme Court, Senate and House of Reps


 
 What's the penalty for that in the USA these days? I think I may be guilty[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 28, 2010)

You're not supposed to be in a position to work with these folks regularly for the betterment of the whole country.  (Or RU?)


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 28, 2010)

[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 28, 2010)

I am... its a government of the people isnt it?


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought it was Gunth , maybe I am wrong . Then to , it hasn't been  a government for the people for a very long time now . .


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd say our elected officials are a fair representation of who we are and what we can do, as always.. doesn't mean we have to like them, tho..it's a pity all the truly competent leaders are busy styling hair, delivering pizzas, or out on benders..


----------



## madman (Jan 28, 2010)

its all a bunch of crap! and always will be! i feel sorry for o bama,  hes got a huge mess to clean up!or maybe the next guy or gal>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 28, 2010)

> maybe the next guy will clean it up


 
 Thats what the romans kept saying ... the next guy was eventually the germanic hordes[]  and we dont have a constantinople to move to ... I'm thinking costa rica isnt looking too bad[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going full-cycle with this lifetime.. born in the USA, and retiring in Romania .. don't bother trying to talk me out of it!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 28, 2010)

> retiring in Romania .. don't bother trying to talk me out of it!


 
 Have I mentioned the vampires ??  Beware..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 28, 2010)

Vampires keep the idiots out of Transylvania..


----------



## Penn Digger (Jan 28, 2010)

Go help us all if BO truly is the leader of the free world!


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> To top it all off BO even insulted the Supreme Court, Senate and House of Reps!


 
 I have no problem with the President insulting the Supreme Court, he is entitled to his opinion after all. My problem is this new phenomenon where every time a political leader, who isn't in the current majority party, makes an open opposing comment toward something the President says in one of these speeches they are immediately called out and lambasted by the media. The most notable occurrences being the Congressman Joe Wilson's loud objection of "You lie!" during President Obama's Health care rally last year, and now Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito can't quietly disagree to himself when Obama decided he was going to brow beat the branch that is very much the equal to his office for handing down a decision he didn't like. You mean the guy can't even defend himself and his branch of the government to himself without a media blitz! This is pure idiocy on the part of the Democrats, and the media. I believe in the right of anyone to voice their opinion not matter how stupid that opinion may be, but in order to enjoy that freedom honestly you have to be willing to allow opposing view points to do the same without sending out your party's media lapdogs to rip the guy apart!

 Let's not even get into Obama's brow beating the Republican side of the isle so much that I was beginning to think the man had a crick in his neck. Pelosi looked like she had a stick pin poking her in the posterior, and was continually on her feet in a moronic display of cheerleading, BTW what's with that crap eating grimace, I can't even call it a grin. Biden looked like one of those nodding dogs. The whole thing was funny as hell when you think about it, maybe Jello Biafra is right, let's treat all of them like the clowns they are. LOL!


----------



## bearswede (Jan 29, 2010)

> I'm thinking costa rica isnt looking too bad


 
 Nice spot... But I don't think we'll all fit...


----------



## glass man (Jan 29, 2010)

I NOTICE MOST ALL AGREE ON THESE THINGS PRETTY MUCH NOW. COURSE THAT IS KINDS LIKE TALKING TO YOURSELF. I DISAGREE WITH MOST SAID,BUT THAT AIN'T NEW. WHAT IS AS FOR ME IS I AM GOING ELSE WHERE ASTHIS IS A WASTE OF TIME,SO KEEP ON TALKING TO YOURSELVES,TELLING EACH OTHER HOW RIGHT YOU ARE TO EACH OTHER,BUT FOR ONCE,JUST ONCE WHEN IT ALL GOES TO HELL IN A HAND BASKET HAVE THE BALLS TO KNOW FOR ONCE YOU OWN IT! SO LONG!!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Jan 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: morbious_fod
> 
> , BTW what's with that crap eating grimace, I can't even call it a grin.


 
 I think it's called dentures.


----------



## helgramike (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree and disagree with everthing everybody has to say and I'm gonna do something about it as soon as I get done obstructing it. Signed: The Demorepublindependfacosociaprogrenazcomoanglafroangeliaitheagnosmorquasintelecmerican. Ah, it's Miller time.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 29, 2010)

Its amazing what populations with live with before revolting.
 On a scale of 1 to 10 with 1 being paradise 10 being hell the USA must be about a 1.0001
 Look at IRAN under Pres Makdacrazydude and IRAQ under Sadam , they had to be a good 7 or 8 and a good revolution couldnt get going. 
 Czarist Russia and Louis XVI France must have been really fun places.
 Maybe it was easier to revolt back when with the poor gov communications and lack of effective weaponry?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 29, 2010)

How I deal w/ it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrqfGqBA-ws


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 29, 2010)

Seems I warnt the first to find solace this way.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LWuyrn8I1o&feature=related


----------



## rockbot (Jan 29, 2010)

I highly recommend we all read "The 5000 year leap" principles of freedom 101 by W.Cleon Skousen

 It will be hard to change ones thought but its a real eye opener for the beginner.
 Our schools have failed us.

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I NOTICE MOST ALL AGREE ON THESE THINGS PRETTY MUCH NOW. COURSE THAT IS KINDS LIKE TALKING TO YOURSELF. I DISAGREE WITH MOST SAID,BUT THAT AIN'T NEW. WHAT IS AS FOR ME IS I AM GOING ELSE WHERE ASTHIS IS A WASTE OF TIME,SO KEEP ON TALKING TO YOURSELVES,TELLING EACH OTHER HOW RIGHT YOU ARE TO EACH OTHER,BUT FOR ONCE,JUST ONCE WHEN IT ALL GOES TO HELL IN A HAND BASKET HAVE THE BALLS TO KNOW FOR ONCE YOU OWN IT! SO LONG!!![&:] JAMIE


 
 As I said in my first statement I was actually with Obama on the majority of the ideas he put forth in his speech. Yet he is still a politician who has proven that he isn't as good as his word on everything the promises, so I will wait and see. As for the speech itself, it was basically a Democrat dog and pony show where the one side continued to act like the "We were elected majority and thus we rule the roost, so shut up" morons that they have been acting like since they got into office. I don't fault Obama for that, but I did find it strange that he just brow beat the Republicans most of the time, as Pelosi grimaces, and Biden gave himself a self inflicted concussion. If you can't laugh at these people, all of them, then you will go insane my friend.

 Since you decided to strike first I'll say this. The first time you actually put forth something that is critical of the President, I will be stunned. Otherwise all you ever come up with is Obama is great and is going to give us free healthcare cheerleading, Bush lied and handed out no bid contracts, or Reagan sent all the factories overseas, and frankly I find that very boring. So go start yourself an Obama Cheerleading thread where you can read stuff that matches your mindset.

 The reason that most do agree on these things now is that Obama has turned out to not be the messiah the true believers, like yourself, made him out to be. He is just a man, and we understand that he is capible of getting sidetracked his agenda. I don't really fault him for what most politicians do; however, I won't applaude him for it either. I really hope that he changes things and refocuses on what we need right now instead of his pet projects, which he seems to have promised in his speech. We shall see. I still wish that at some point he would stop using Bush as a scapegoat, and just fix the problems, even liberals point that out now. Get a new speech Obama, please.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 30, 2010)

In my humble opinion the various job bills and incentives cannot sustain lasting recovery.  The jobs being created are government jobs that we the taxpayers must fund.  The US needs in a big way to bring back manufacturing.  We desperately need to buy American.   That means if a Toyota is made in America we need to buy that particular Toyota rather than a Chevrolet made in Mexico.  We need to keep letting politicians know that we want product labeling and id's that designate a products origin, like they now do with produce, so people can make a choice.

 China for one gets away with sending us lead toys, cadmium jewelry (toxic heavy metal), Cheap baby furniture that has recent caused many deaths and amputations, because the US doesn't hold them accountable for quality like they do with American companies/  This makes for an unfair playing field in the other teams favor.

 Most of the good manufacturing jobs that existed in this area are gone.  Now, one by one, the factories that employ mostly illegal aliens and blacks for low wages are leaving too.  Population here is half a million.  If someone can tell me how anyone can ever pull off a recovery while this insanity continues, please help me out with this.  

 Obama thinks if everyone works for the government, like with government health care, we can eventually sustain a viable economy.  Republicans think high income people should get tax breaks so they can invest in business, and they do - but the business has moved out of the country.


----------



## Digswithstick (Jan 30, 2010)

Well said Suzanne ! We must all agree to disagree and find common ground  ,easy to say hard to do .


----------



## glass man (Jan 30, 2010)

> The reason that most do agree on these things now is that Obama has turned out to not be the messiah the true believers, like yourself, made him out to be.


 

  LIKE MYSELF? YOU MAKING THIS PERSONAL ABOUT ME? NOTHING I HAVE SAID WAS MENTIONED "YOU"! AS FAR AS OBAMA BEING MY "MESSIAH" FOR ME THAT IS A BALD FACED LIE! I HAVE ONE AND ONLY ONE "MESSIAH"!! MY MESSIAH IS JESUS CHRIST! 

  I DID NOT "STRIKE FIRST" AS FAR AS BEING PERSONAL WITH "YOU" ."YOU" DID! WHY?: YOU GOT SOMETHING AGAIST ME PERSONALLY? IF NOT WHY SAY "YOU"? IS "YOU" JUST A FIGURE OF SPEECH THAT REALLY MEANS "YOU" AS IN ALL OF "YOU" OR ARE YOU TALKING BOUT ME?

 NEVER EVER SAY ANY ONE OR ANY  BODY IS MY "MESSIAH" FOR ME. I DON'T CARE WHAT YOU MEAN BY IT! I DO TAKE THAT VERY PERSONALLY! 

 STOP PUTTING WORDS IN MY MOUTH AS YOU HAVE POINTED OUT YOU DON'T LIKE OTHERS TO DO TO YOU!!

  FAIR IS FAIR WITH "YOU" AIN'T IT?[&:] RIGHT? MORBY? WE STILL GOOD FRIENDS AS WE ALWAYS HAVE BEEN! JUST WANTED TO SET YOU STRAIGHT ON SOME THINGS! GOD IS GOOD AIN'T HE? JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> I NOTICE MOST ALL AGREE ON THESE THINGS PRETTY MUCH NOW. COURSE THAT IS KINDS LIKE TALKING TO YOURSELF. I DISAGREE WITH MOST SAID,BUT THAT AIN'T NEW. WHAT IS AS FOR ME IS I AM GOING ELSE WHERE ASTHIS IS A WASTE OF TIME,SO KEEP ON TALKING TO YOURSELVES,TELLING EACH OTHER HOW RIGHT YOU ARE TO EACH OTHER,BUT FOR ONCE,JUST ONCE WHEN IT ALL GOES TO HELL IN A HAND BASKET HAVE THE BALLS TO KNOW FOR ONCE YOU OWN IT! SO LONG!!! JAMIE


 
 Funny Glassman but the above looks like a personal attack on everyone who was posting on this particular thread. You may not think it was a personal attack, but it very much was. My drill sergeants said the same thing back in boot camp when they told us that military regulations stated that they couldn't cuss one individual recruit, but could cuss out the entire group. I really didn't matter because you still got cussed out. If you dish out the insults, even though they may be the truth, then expect a rebuttel.

 As the old saying goes don't throw stones when you are living in a glass house.



> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> LIKE MYSELF? YOU MAKING THIS PERSONAL ABOUT ME? NOTHING I HAVE SAID WAS MENTIONED "YOU"! AS FAR AS OBAMA BEING MY "MESSIAH" FOR ME THAT IS A BALD FACED LIE! I HAVE ONE AND ONLY ONE "MESSIAH"!! MY MESSIAH IS JESUS CHRIST!
> 
> I DID NOT "STRIKE FIRST" AS FAR AS BEING PERSONAL WITH "YOU" ."YOU" DID! WHY?: YOU GOT SOMETHING AGAIST ME PERSONALLY? IF NOT WHY SAY "YOU"? IS "YOU" JUST A FIGURE OF SPEECH THAT REALLY MEANS "YOU" AS IN ALL OF "YOU" OR ARE YOU TALKING BOUT ME?
> ...


 
 I apologize for questioning your religious beliefs, I didn't think that you would take a metaphor for this Obama mania so personally. Way to overreact there Glassman. As for putting words in your mouth Glassman, I could pull countless occurances where you have stated those exact same points, they are your basic responses to anything, Obama great, Bush bad, Reagan was evil. Snore.

 I never stopped being your friend, but that doesn't mean I have to agree or accept passive agressive rants like the one at the beginning of this post without saying something either. You don't want to join the discussion fine, just don't jump in snipe and then expect no one to say anything. If you want a one sided discussion on how great President Obama is then, start a tread for that reason, you've done it before.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2010)

Is this thread still going? Goodness gracious, golly jee willickers, what's all the fuusss about?? Won't be another SOTU address till next year.. time to chill out... doesn't it physically hurt your heads to think so much?? [>:]


----------



## LC (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Morb , what branch of the service were you in to not get cussed out individually . In the army bootcamp I was in I got cussed out singularly every damn day ! Got kicked in the back side on several occassions while demonstrating the art of low crawling too . Matter of fact , my drill sergeant singled me out the very fist day and told me that I was going ot be his own personal SH%$ Bird for the following eight weeks , he sure held to his promise too , boy was I glad to get through that and get out of there .


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 31, 2010)

Obama speak with forked tongue. The demopublicans are not the solution, let's just say...heads they win; tails you lose. Check out that recent burrito supreme court decision allowing corporations to buy and sell elections --  like they've been doing for a while but now it's legal!


----------



## LC (Jan 31, 2010)

Remember Lee Iacocca, the man who rescued Chrysler Corporation from its death throes? He's now 82 years old and has a new book, 'Where Have All The Leaders Gone?'.

 Lee Iacocca Says: 

 'Am I the only guy in this country who's fed up with what's happening? Where the hell is our outrage with this so called president? We should be screaming bloody murder! We've got a gang of tax cheating clueless leftists trying to steer our ship of state right over a cliff, we've got corporate gangsters stealing us blind, and we can't even run a ridiculous cash-for-clunkers program without losing $26 billion of the taxpayers' money, much less build a hybrid car. But instead of getting mad, everyone sits around and nods their heads when the politicians say, 'trust me the economy is getting better..'

 Better? You've got to be kidding. This is America , not the damned, 'Titanic'. I'll give you a sound bite: 'Throw all the Democrats out along with Obama!' 

 You might think I'm getting senile, that I've gone off my rocker, and maybe I have. But someone has to speak up. I hardly recognize this country anymore..

 The most famous business leaders are not the innovators but the guys in handcuffs.. While we're fiddling in Afghanistan , Iran is completing their nuclear bombs and missiles and nobody seems to know what to do. And the liberal press is waving 'pom-poms' instead of asking hard questions. That's not the promise of the ' America ' my parents and yours traveled across the ocean for. I've had enough. How about you? 

 I'll go a step further.. You can't call yourself a patriot if you're not outraged. This is a fight I'm ready and willing to have. The Biggest 'C' is Crisis! (Iacocca elaborates on nine C's of leadership, with crisis being the first.)

 Leaders are made, not born. Leadership is forged in times of crisis. It's easy to sit there with thumb up your butt and talk theory. Or send someone else's kids off to war when you've never seen a battlefield yourself. It's another thing to lead when your world comes tumbling down.

 On September 11, 2001, we needed a strong leader more than any other time in our history. We needed a steady hand to guide us out of the ashes. A hell of a mess, so here's where we stand.

 We're immersed in a bloody war now with no plan for winning and no plan for leaving. But our soldiers are dying daily.

 We're running the biggest deficit in the history of the world, and it's getting worse every day! 

 We've lost the manufacturing edge to Asia , while our once-great companies are getting slaughtered by health care costs. 

 Gas prices are going to skyrock again, and nobody in power has a lucid plan to open drilling to solve the problem. This country has the largest oil reserves in the WORLD, and we cannot drill for it because the politicians have been bought by the flea-hugging environmentalists. 

 Our schools are in a complete disaster because of the teachers union. 

 Our borders are like sieves and they want to give all illegals amnesty and free healthcare. 

 The middle class is being squeezed to death every day. 

 These are times that cry out for leadership.

 But when you look around, you've got to ask: 'Where have all the leaders gone?' Where are the curious, creative communicators? Where are the people of character, courage, conviction, omnipotence, and common sense? I may be a sucker for alliteration, but I think you get the point.

 Name me a leader who has a better idea for homeland security than making us take off our shoes in airports and throw away our shampoo?

 We've spent billions of dollars building a huge new bureaucracy, and all we know how to do is react to things that have already happened.

 Everyone's hunkering down, fingers crossed, hoping the government will make it better for them. Now, that's just crazy.. Deal with life.


 Name me an industry leader who is thinking creatively about how we can restore our competitive edge in manufacturing. Who would have believed that there could ever be a time when 'The Big Three' referred to Japanese car companies? How did this happen, and more important, look what Obama did about it!

 Name me a government leader who can articulate a plan for paying down the debit, or solving theenergy crisis, or managing the health care problem. The silence is deafening. But these are the crises that are eating away at our country and milking the middle class dry. 

 I have news for the Chicago gangsters in Congress. We didn't elect you to turn this country into a losing European Socialist state. What is everybody so afraid of? That some bonehead on NBC or CNN news will call them a name? Give me a break. Why don't you guys show some spine for a change?

 Had Enough? Hey, I'm not trying to be the voice of gloom and doom here. I'm trying to light a fire. I'm speaking out because I have hope - I believe in America . In my lifetime, I've had the privilege of living through some of America 's greatest moments. I've also experienced some of our worst crises: The 'Great Depression,' 'World War II,' the 'Korean War,' the 'Kennedy Assassination,' the 'Vietnam War,' the 1970's oil crisis, and the struggles of recent years since 9/11.

 Make your own contribution by sending this to everyone you know and care about. It's our country, folks, and it's our future. Our future is at stake!!

 ***********************************



 Lee Iacocca


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 31, 2010)

sad how the mind goes when you get old[]


----------



## LC (Jan 31, 2010)

I do not agree with all he says Gunther , but I do to some of it .


----------



## woody (Jan 31, 2010)

It's OK to express your opinions without attacking someone elses opinion personally.
 Let's try and keep things civil, at least, without singling out someone elses opinion.
 Everyone is different, as are their opinions.


----------



## bostaurus (Jan 31, 2010)

On a lighter note:
 "One day shortly after the Second World War ended, Winston Churchill and Labour Party Prime Minister Clement Attlee encountered one another at the urinal trough in the House of Commonâ€™s menâ€™s washroom. Attlee arrived first. When Churchill arrived, he stood as far away from him as possible. Attlee said, â€œFeeling standoffish today, are we, Winston?â€ Churchill said: â€œThatâ€™s right. Every time you see something big, you want to nationalize it.â€

 Iâ€™m reminded of that story by news that President Obama plans to regulate the college football playoff system. . . . With the government already running the banks and the auto industry, and trying to take over the health care industry, however, one might have hoped that sports would escape the ravening maw of Leviathan.

 But I guess Attlee and Obama are kindred spirits."
 ProfessorBainbridge.com


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2010)

It all started out so innocently.. then things just got outa control.. time for the fire grenade, members!


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like you burned your hair off Cyberdigger


----------



## LC (Feb 1, 2010)

Gee wizz people , I made it more than clear it was an accidendal error in the posting , accept it for what it was supposed to be as I stated above , and go on with life . This was a quote from Iacocca who made the slanderoous remark at the bottom of his paragraphs toward Obama , not I  . I just forgot to delete it from the post when I posted . That is not at all my style , and I do not wish to be put in that type of catagory . Thanks .


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm here primarily to talk about bottles. Other chit chat is fun but a far second to bottles.
 I respect your right to voice your opinins L C,  and anyone else even if I dont agree.
 I certainly dont hold anyones political views against them here. If you all thought the same as me it would be pretty durn boring.

 BTW I think REDGINGER was commenting on Charlies post?


----------



## bearswede (Feb 1, 2010)

If anyone wants to have a better understanding of the Lee Iacocca quote, please check out this link:

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/iacocca.asp

 Pay special attention to the remarks after the quote...



 Ron


----------



## glass man (Feb 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  woody
> 
> It's OK to express your opinions without attacking someone elses opinion personally.
> Let's try and keep things civil, at least, without singling out someone elses opinion.
> Everyone is different, as are their opinions.


 

 YOU ARE RIGHT AS USUAL WOODY. FOR MY PART I WILL NO LONGER HAVE ANY PART IN ANY POLICTICAL DISCUSSIONS. JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Feb 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> 
> BTW I think REDGINGER was commenting on Charlies post?


 
 I don't even see my post here.  Oh well.   I agree bottles are much more fun.


----------



## bearswede (Feb 1, 2010)

> I don't even see my post here.


 
 Hey, Laur...

 A bunch of us got bumped by the Vice Admin... The most inaccurate phrase I've seen on here in a while was removed, as well...

 Ron


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  L C
> 
> Hey Morb , what branch of the service were you in to not get cussed out individually . In the army bootcamp I was in I got cussed out singularly every damn day ! Got kicked in the back side on several occassions while demonstrating the art of low crawling too . Matter of fact , my drill sergeant singled me out the very fist day and told me that I was going ot be his own personal SH%$ Bird for the following eight weeks , he sure held to his promise too , boy was I glad to get through that and get out of there .


 
 I was in the Clinton Army in 1993, and failed my final PT test to get out of AIT. Three tries and you're out, I was a stupid dumb crap kid who thought he knew everything. I wish I had tried harder, because I would be retiring in a couple of years.

 Now they have freaking stress cards. Drill Seargent you are stressing me out, boo hoo. Pathetic! What is the Army coming to? LOL!

 Yeah I got the old keep your a** down soldier or you will get it shot off speech as well, but they couldn't lay a finger on you. The only place they could do that was the live granade range if you screwed up and did something stupid like drop the thing in the hole with you.


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: bearswede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I deleted some of the more combative posts and the ones that were harassing/name calling, etc...........

 What do they say???   Zero tolerance????


----------



## LC (Feb 1, 2010)

Know what you mean Morb , but at least you did commit , I give you credit for that . Wish I had did the twenty year thing as well . Did my tour of duty and got out . As they say hind site isn't worth a nickle !


----------



## capsoda (Feb 1, 2010)

> I deleted some of the more combative posts and the ones that were harassing/name calling, etc...........
> 
> What do they say???   Zero tolerance????


 
 Now ain't you glad I have a busted wing Woody. You would be deletin for a week. [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 I think Johnny Hollywood's speech was wasted air time. You get your pikins and you have to live with it...at least for another 3 years.

 Lets see...144 days of experience....I wonder if he is available to do a couple of heart surgeries....[sm=rolleyes.gif]  No one questioned him until he began to step on their toes.


----------



## LC (Feb 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bearswede
> 
> If anyone wants to have a better understanding of the Lee Iacocca quote, please check out this link:
> 
> ...


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Talk about tendonitis.........LOL!!!


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  lobeycat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Pot calling the kettle black. LOL!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 2, 2010)

> Sorry , but my information I posted came through email , not the site you refer to . Nice to see you are still trying to make something out of nothing though ..


 
 Don't you get it, LC... The whole thing was a scam:



*Analysis:* The above text, though it is based on a passage written by former Chrysler chairman Lee Iacocca, bears very little resemblance to the original, which appeared as the first chapter of _Where Have All the Leaders Gone?_, a book by Iacocca and Catherine Whitney published by Simon & Schuster in 2007. In brief, what originated as a sharp critique of President George W. Bush and his administration has been anonymously revised to make it appear that Iacocca blames Barack Obama and the Democrats for all the country's ills.


 Ron


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  suzanne
> 
> In my humble opinion the various job bills and incentives cannot sustain lasting recovery.  The jobs being created are government jobs that we the taxpayers must fund.  The US needs in a big way to bring back manufacturing.  We desperately need to buy American.   That means if a Toyota is made in America we need to buy that particular Toyota rather than a Chevrolet made in Mexico.  We need to keep letting politicians know that we want product labeling and id's that designate a products origin, like they now do with produce, so people can make a choice.
> 
> ...


 
 You and I actually agree on something; however, I also think that we need some type of stop gap measure, even if it is government sponsored, in order to get that ten percent back on their feet, even for the short term. I've been saying for a while that Obama take a page out of one of his hero's books and restart the CCC camps to help fix some of our failing infrastructure. I'm sure that when the rubber hits the road the suffering will take whatever they can get to keep their homes and families. This idea of giving the money to contractors, put forth during the first stimulus, and hoping it trickles down to the American People only to have them hire majority illegal alien labor is ludicrous, because it only helps those already employed for the most part.

 Start up the CCC caps have the unemployed join it's ranks, keep track of who is joining, move them where you need them to work and give them a chance to be useful again. Since like the military the government will be providing three hots and a cot they can send the money home to their families to keep the bills at bay. To just throw in a bunch of stupid projects like a Woodstock museum and the other myriad of idiotic pork barrel payback programs that comprised the first Stimulus again would just be idiotic; however, I have a feeling that is what we will get. As you rightly pointed out Obama thinks everyone works for the government, and that the government can provide permanent jobs, which it can't, but it can alleviate the suffering of the moment until a more permanent solution can be obtained or grown through the private sector.

 Unfortunately those manufacturing jobs are not coming back, that is one failing of the private sector, and the American People for that matter, they both are out to save money, and moving manufacturing overseas allows that to happen. We demanded higher wages and cheaper prices, you can't have both, so the companies went to where they could get the cheaper labor in order to give us the cheaper prices, and thus we now have cheaper prices and no money to pay for it due to no jobs. Maybe with this new drive toward this "green" technology idea that Obama is pushing for, just because it's based on a flawed religious idea of global warming doesn't mean it's not a good idea, we can create new manufacturing jobs. I only wish he would quit focusing on solar and wind so much, but he did mention one thing that made me cheer, building new nuclear powered electrical plants. If France can run on a majority of Nuclear power plants in their country, surely the United States can do the same. So long as Obama can keep the tree huggers in his own party at bay, that will be the real trick. They have been the biggest thorn in the side of progress of any manufacturing and energy production for nearly fifty years now. Environmentally friendly, I have no problem with that, attacking every sign of progress past eating nuts and berrys and living in threes, that's just idiotic.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 2, 2010)

they are building the first new reactor in 30 years here in Maryland.


----------



## bottle_head9 (Feb 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bearswede
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2010)

I read the text at the site you posted Ron , and I undestand what you are saying . My only concern was that when I posted the text I had received through an email , that blasted racial quote against Obama was at the bottom of it , and I did not mean to post it . I truly intended to delete that from the post , but it slipped my mind . As I stated , that is not my style as for pertaining to people regardless of their race . You seemed to be trying to make a big deal about it as if it was my own agenda which is not the case .I could care less if he was a blue goose . As for his track record , I have not agreed with some of the things he has done , but he has a way to go yet . It is up to him to get us out of the mess we have been put in , and I see no way he is going to accomplish that , but then too we will see .


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry , thought I had responded to Bearswede .


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 2, 2010)

man the powers to be have all you worked up. i'm gonna say this real slow , but people this all has to do with money!!! they all "bush, obama" or whoever get into office so they can make money!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! now most of it goes to there rich friends on wall street , but it is about power and money. you all pick sides, thats funny. there are no sides. they use you to get into office and throw you overboard and then blame the last guy that did the same thing!!!!!!!!! funny shit how you all think we have a "choice" . you don't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ~matt


----------



## bearswede (Feb 2, 2010)

OK, LC... Let's bury this one...I will if you will...

 Score any bottles lately? Since I was forced into retirement, I don't feel I can spare any coin on glass...And I'm a bit banged up to do much diggin'... So much fun getting old...![]

 Ron


----------



## LC (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds good to me Ron , life is too short for creating enemies . I just wanted you to know the truth of things . I am old school , truth is very important to me . I do not play the race card . Copying and pasting seems to get me in trouble . I always forget to add or remove something when I do it . This deal has pretty much broke me of the habit of doing it anymore at all . 

 Have not found a good bottle in ages , pretty much no places to hunt around here anymore .  My area was pretty well hunted out in the nineteen seventies , except for the possibility of privy digging . I do not believe any of that has ever been done in my area .  

      I am in pretty much the same position as you , money is limited , and there is little to hunt for anymore in my area , and I have not seen a good bottle come up in my area for sale for years . And I am pretty well banged up myself , but would gladly give digging a try if I could find a place worthy of it .The town here locally where I was raised in was founded in 1833 , seems there should be some good bottles around , but have never came up with any from the town its self . Have been wanting to get up with Dollarbill for the past year to do some digging . I have a couple places local that I have been looking over as far as a possible privy , but nothing positive yet . 

 I have a dug four cities Casper's whiskey that I have been trying to get up the nerve to send off through the mail to have cleaned for a good number of years now , but then to when you add the cost of cleaning the bottle along with the cost of shipping and insurance , the money issue kind of raises its ugly head and detours the idea . Then too , I have a lot of bottles I would love to have tumbled . Maybe some day .


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 2, 2010)

I dunno about the union, but the state of the forum has certainly improved.. []

 ..that was so bad, I don't even have the desire to exist any more.. here I go.....   POOF!


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> they are building the first new reactor in 30 years here in Maryland.


 
 30 years??? We'll have cold fusion by then. Sheesh. LOL!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a handsome Casper's, Louis...! Tumblers are collectors, too... Maybe you could finagle a trade to get that beauty polished up...

 Yeah, up here in the hills of western MA there are any number of isolated cellar holes, sometimes actually clusters of them from long abandoned villages... But, for the life of me, they seem to have been swept clean of the stuff we dream of...

 Contemplating picking up a used metal detector and giving them another sweep...

 Ron


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 3, 2010)

> cold fusion


 
 Unlikely, cold fusion turned out to be BS (bad science). A case of too much wishful thinking.
 Nuclear fission reactors will probably never make a huge comeback in this country. Too many problems, cost too much to build, extremely toxic waste products, the fuel tends to come from unstable places in the world, etc etc. Not to even meantion the bad public perception. There are some interesting ideas for new smaller modular encapsulated nuke plants.
  I think the large solar farms they are building in North Africa are interesting. Something that could be done in our southwest.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 3, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I was joking. LOL! Solar farms are fine; however, I think we need to be thinking beyond the technology of the 1980's, wind is no better, 1850's technology, and both are just stop gap measures. We really need to come up with something new, something innovative. I can't believe that someone hasn't been working on some new system for generating energy. Not to mention that the same forces that have stopped production of nuke plants, coal power plants, and oil refineries will be on high alert and attacking solar and wind energy producing facilities with equal vigor, because they don't want humanity to advance one step further away from what they perceive humanity should be. Unfortunately they seem to win in most cases of this anymore.

 There are no easy answers to the energy problems, we really should have been working on this since the days of Carter, but through administrations on both sides of the isle it has pretty much been ignored. We can only blame Big Oil for so much honestly, a lot of this has to do with old hippies. I just pray to the maker that they don't try to switch completely to an electric car, because our electrical structure just can't take the extra load, and with most of these generation plants running on coal, it isn't going to help on iota with the global warming situation like their tiny little minds think it will. Remember these are the same people who think that they can reduce their carbon footprint by buying carbon offsets, they aren't going to think about how much of a carbon footprint their plug in electric car is producing, because they will believe that they have effectively offset that impact onto the electrical company. Hybrids that can generate their own energy while using the gasoline engine is ok, but for the most part we aren't there yet. I'm amazed that someone hasn't found a way to generate energy to recharge the batteries from the rolling of the car. They have a system like that for braking in some hybrids from what I gather. 

 Grrrr, where's my freaking energy efficient flying car? LOL!


----------

